# "Zombie apocolypse would collapse after just one week"



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Naturalist explains how the zombie apocalypse would collapse after just one week - thanks to Mother Nature | News.com.au

I'd say more like 3 months, but they have a very good point. My wife and I wondered just last week where the heck all the buzzards, alligators, coyotes and such disappeared to in the Walking Dead! Seems like every "Walker" would have a vulture riding on top his head having lunch as he goes!


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Bummer. I was looking forward to the zombies. On the plus side I have plenty of ammo to last a few weeks!


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

This of course assumes that they're just dead, and not infected with some sort of bacteria resistant organism that nature wants nothing to do with. That was the Zombie Survival Guide and World War Z's (the book, not the movie) explanation, and it made sense.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Ha !,thats funny! vultures on their heads!.if I really believed in the zombie apocalypse wouldnt all the scavengers (bugs, beasts) be zombies by eating the zombies too?????.I can see it now, blowfly bites you and you turn before everybody's eyes!!. really,the only zombies that I worry about is the zombies on meth and all these other newfangled drugs.those are the probable bullet sponges and, a brain shot would probably be quite delayed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Some of you may disagree, but I have 2 definitions for Zombies. First of all the common "ZOMBIE" the walking dead of literature and movies. Then there are the real "zombies" (notice lower case vs., upper case), the mindless hoards that when they run out of food will come after anyone that may have something they want. They won't hesitate to kill you or your family unless you can defend yourselves. I'm more worried about the "zombies" because they can communicate with each other, plan an attack, etc. Those zombies may take a while to die out, but at least they should die out as they are killed by defenders. Whether it takes a week or a month to die of dehydration, hunger or at the hands of a defender, they will die out.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree. The real 'zombie" threat will be those who start taking from others after whatever calamity may befall us.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, agree 100 percent, the thing "honest" people need to realize is that we dont think like criminals. We respect things, we were raised that things are wrong. We have a "code of ethics" that someone instilled in us, and sadly, there are "hoardes of people out there" right now, that without the fear of police or jail, will go "on the rampage". It happens everyday, we say "how could a 14 year old kill a 24 year old teacher"? (recent news), becouse we just "cant fathom" the thinking behind that mentality. and no, Im not talking race, all colors, all ages, there are some people out there that only follow the law becouse they have to, not becouse its right. If anything happens, people will start looting, robbing, raping, it has happened, it will happen again.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Ha !,thats funny! vultures on their heads!.if I really believed in the zombie apocalypse wouldnt all the scavengers (bugs, beasts) be zombies by eating the zombies too?????.I can see it now, blowfly bites you and you turn before everybody's eyes!!. really,the only zombies that I worry about is the zombies on meth and all these other newfangled drugs.those are the probable bullet sponges and, a brain shot would probably be quite delayed.


I thought it would be interesting for some of you who have not seen the effect of epizootic hemorrhagic disease (EHD). Last year we had an outbreak of this in the deer population around our area. Many deer died off. All of the deer were not being consumed by predators at all, there were no maggots on the carcus, they simply turned into a liquid slurry over time. Nothing in nature wanted to consume the dead dear, no coyote, no buzzard, no opossum, no maggots.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Naturalist explains how the zombie apocalypse would collapse after just one week - thanks to Mother Nature | News.com.au
> 
> I'd say more like 3 months, but they have a very good point. My wife and I wondered just last week where the heck all the buzzards, alligators, coyotes and such disappeared to in the Walking Dead! Seems like every "Walker" would have a vulture riding on top his head having lunch as he goes!


They are in Georgia so they don't have alligators, I don't think they have coyotes either, not sure though, and I don't know about buzzards either. 


Deebo said:


> Yes, agree 100 percent, the thing "honest" people need to realize is that we dont think like criminals. We respect things, we were raised that things are wrong. We have a "code of ethics" that someone instilled in us, and sadly, there are "hoardes of people out there" right now, that without the fear of police or jail, will go "on the rampage". It happens everyday, we say "how could a 14 year old kill a 24 year old teacher"? (recent news), becouse we just "cant fathom" the thinking behind that mentality. and no, Im not talking race, all colors, all ages, there are some people out there that only follow the law becouse they have to, not becouse its right. If anything happens, people will start looting, robbing, raping, it has happened, it will happen again.


 don't worry, there are people on your side who are capable of acting like criminals but don't. That type of person won't bat an eye at doing what needs to be done.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> They are in Georgia so they don't have alligators, I don't think they have coyotes either, not sure though, and I don't know about buzzards either.
> 
> don't worry, there are people on your side who are capable of acting like criminals but don't. That type of person won't bat an eye at doing what needs to be done.


Alligators a plenty in near every pond in 3/4 of GA. I lived there for a couple months and learned you couldn't even go cat fishing with a bobber because every pond or lake we tried, an alligator would swim up after anything little floating. We even had to patrol the runways in the mornings to chase alligators away so planes wouldn't hit them. There are coyotes here on the beaches of South Carolina. A few years ago stray cats were _all over_ in the woods and parks.... Not any more!    CONWAY: Horry County to discuss addressing wild hog, coyote problems | Local News | The State

My guess is it's gonna get _pretty wild_ on the streets. Crazy people off their meds, & the greedy ruthless people will _sorely_ out number those with good intentions and sanity.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I think it would collapse due to an extreme shortage of brains in this country.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> don't worry, there are people on your side who are capable of acting like criminals but don't. That type of person won't bat an eye at doing what needs to be done.


If these people are not prepared, they will be the worst of the zombie nation


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

paraquack said:


> If these people are not prepared, they will be the worst of the zombie nation


Totally agree!!!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I'm more worried about the "zombies" because they can communicate with each other, plan an attack, etc. Those zombies may take a while to die out, but at least they should die out as they are killed by defenders. Whether it takes a week or a month to die of dehydration, hunger or at the hands of a defender, they will die out.


There are a lot of perspectives written in fictional literature where these groups do not extinguish themselves but rather become the dominant force. Look at education for a good example of this; look at politicians for another. Just like the anti crowds, the bullies can be much better at organizing themselves (gangs vs every day citizens?).

If the S ever hits the fan that hard, those people who retain their humanity need to be aware that these zombies will be out there in droves. They need to be aware that if they don't watch out for themselves, they will run into potentially lethal trouble. They also need to realize that they can't always shoot first and ask questions later because if we don't organize just as well as the bad guys do, it will probably be us that die out.


----------



## Frankazin (Feb 23, 2013)

I think that the zombies (I like the lower case identification) will be a very real threat. And there will be a lot of them because everyone that is a part of the multigenerational welfare recipients will become one. They will be a very persistent, dedicated, unscrupulous lot with a fierce determination fueled by their ingrained attitude of entitlement. Once the great government teat has dried up they will immediately look for their next source of free food, drink and "stuff"; that being what you have!


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

Frankazin said:


> I think that the zombies (I like the lower case identification) will be a very real threat. And there will be a lot of them because everyone that is a part of the multigenerational welfare recipients will become one. They will be a very persistent, dedicated, unscrupulous lot with a fierce determination fueled by their ingrained attitude of entitlement. Once the great government teat has dried up they will immediately look for their next source of free food, drink and "stuff"; that being what you have!


That is one of my biggest fears living only 15 min from Milwaukee and 2 hours from Chicago. Not to point fingers on areas but those two places are filled with those kind of people and they infact have started moving out my way since I have seen the crime raise in my city over the last few years. In my city you could go to sleep and leave your doors unlocked with out the fear of anything happening and that was just 15 years ago or so. Now I sleep with a .45 in my night stand cause you just dont know what can happen. And if the SHTF for whatever the case may be for it to happen Im trying to make sure I am ready to go not only to defend my house but to be able to get my family out safely. Cause I honestly dont think it would take long for it to reach my house.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While listening in on conversation the last few months, I was surprised at the number of people who think it is a good plan to raid neighbors' houses for what they need.

I never listen to promises of rising to a higher level, but I always take note of threats to act at baser levels.


----------



## Vamppire (Oct 21, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> Don't believe that it will only be the lower classes or welfare people who will act like zombies if there is no law. I think you would be surprised at how many people from the Middle to Upper class would turn into zombies in a heartbeat if they didn't believe that they would be held accountable for their actions.
> Yes, people will do desperate things to survive and feed themselves and their families, but I also think that we would have people who would kill other people for no apparent reason other then they felt like doing it. In many circumstances I think that if you were at the "mercy" of some of these people you would be lucky if they killed you out of hand. I would also like to point out that just because someone is "old", it doesn't mean that they are sweet or kind. As for children, didn't a 14 year old "child" just kill his teacher with a box cutter and hauled her body out of the school and into some nearby woods? All I am saying is don't trust anyone based on their age or appearance. If they are old enough to hold and aim a gun or strong enough to competently wield a knife, they can kill you or members of your family.


Could'nt agree more. Only question is how long would it take them to turn into those type of people. Im sure some will start out trying to do what is right and so fourth but in the end just about everyone is going to be looking out for themselves if they have not prepared for such an event. In that case I dont think it would take long for anyone who isnt ready to turn into one!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

7.3 Earthquake off the shore of Fukushima just an hour or so ago... Reactor 4 is still leaking like a sieve from the last explosion... Zombies AND zombies are on their way!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-24677578


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> If these people are not prepared, they will be the worst of the zombie nation





Vamppire said:


> Totally agree!!!


Then they wouldn't be on your side, wold they?:wink:


Denton said:


> While listening in on conversation the last few months, I was surprised at the number of people who think it is a good plan to raid neighbors' houses for what they need.
> 
> I never listen to promises of rising to a higher level, but I always take note of threats to act at baser levels.


 You know, 
Good point. So would it be in your best interest to identify those who would do such things as a last resort and make sure it doesn't become their last resort?
Let's use walking dead as an example. Who are the Ricks . Who are the Darryl's. Who are the Glenn's? Who are the governors? You got to know who you can trust and work with and who you can't.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Then they wouldn't be on your side, wold they?:wink:
> You know,
> Good point. So would it be in your best interest to identify those who would do such things as a last resort and make sure it doesn't become their last resort?
> Let's use walking dead as an example. Who are the Ricks . Who are the Darryl's. Who are the Glenn's? Who are the governors? You got to know who you can trust and work with and who you can't.


Don't leave the Merill's out! Remember, Merrill and Daryl were in the camp to begin with _only to rob them_, until their plans were interrupted. Nobody in the group knows that. 

If your living in suburbia or inner city, your neighbors are seemingly gone for the duration, and probably for good. It seems awfully naive to think people _shouldn't_ loot homes rather than starve, go without enough blankets or heat, pretty much suffer from _any_ of the basic needs.

Who's going to be the first to claim they wouldn't?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

paraquack said:


> If these people are not prepared, they will be the worst of the zombie nation





Vamppire said:


> Totally agree!!!





Denton said:


> While listening in on conversation the last few months, I was surprised at the number of people who think it is a good plan to raid neighbors' houses for what they need.
> 
> I never listen to promises of rising to a higher level, but I always take note of threats to act at baser levels.





BigCheeseStick said:


> Don't leave the Merill's out! Remember, Merrill and Daryl were in the camp to begin with _only to rob them_, until their plans were interrupted. Nobody in the group knows that.
> 
> If your living in suburbia or inner city, your neighbors are seemingly gone for the duration, and probably for good. It seems awfully naive to think people _shouldn't_ loot homes rather than starve, go without enough blankets or heat, pretty much suffer from _any_ of the basic needs.
> 
> Who's going to be the first to claim they wouldn't?


That's my point. Darryl is one of those guys I'm talking about. Sheepdogs and wolves come from the same species. Not much separates some sheepdogs from wolves. But given a reason Darryl became a sheepdog.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> If my neighbors were gone and it was apparent that they would not be returning then yes, I would check out their houses for anything useful. I wouldn't attack them to get their stuff. The people I was taking about are those who will use the opportunity to hurt other people because they LIKE hurting other people.


Any group of teens post shtf. How many teenage boys can anyone think of that HAVEN'T played games like Grand Theft Auto? Anybody having fun playing that game isn't far from trying the same crap in reality. Only the fear of prison is stopping them. Goal of the game? Rape, kill, steal, pillage, destroy property. It's been one of the top selling video games for what, TEN YEARS?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Living to close to Chicago for way too many years, I have seen the way children behave and grow up without morals. Then these children become teens, and finally adults. While I believe most preppers would be extreme cautious of teens and young adults, physiologists say children without supervision could easily become willy murderous thugs. They could lull you into a false sense of pity and then bang, you're dead. Read "Lord of the Flies".


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd be Leary of any human PSHTF child or senior. 
I also didn't know they had gators in Georgia. Ive seen them in Fla and La but never in Ga.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Any group of teens post shtf. How many teenage boys can anyone think of that HAVEN'T played games like Grand Theft Auto? Anybody having fun playing that game isn't far from trying the same crap in reality. Only the fear of prison is stopping them. Goal of the game? Rape, kill, steal, pillage, destroy property. It's been one of the top selling video games for what, TEN YEARS?


I think you hit this one on the Mark, Kids and teens without rules or laws are going to be seriously Dangerous. They are going to be 5 times more manipulative and not thinking twice about there actions.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

One look towards South Africa will give you a glimpse in to a zombie-filled future. 10 and 12 year olds with AK47s all trying to be the big man to impress the warlords that use them like fodder. Villages raided and atrocities committed unnecessarily. One of my main concerns in a total break down though is a local warlord/mis-guided militia who determines they are the best thing for the area. Kind of like The Governor, but worse. 

There is also the faction of preppers who seem to only have a concern for stocking guns and bullets... makes you wonder what their plans are for food and water. Don't get me wrong here; I have my fair share of lead too. But you know who I mean... that's all they stock.

Has anyone here seen the movie, 'The Road'?
"What do you eat?"
"Anything we can find..."


----------



## PreppinNYC (Dec 5, 2013)

Just to go back to the original topic... Animals are known to avoid tainted meat that can get them sick. So that could eliminate the wildlife threat for the zombies... Even though we shouldn't be wasting time talking about zombies, as much as I love it...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PreppinNYC said:


> Just to go back to the original topic... Animals are known to avoid tainted meat that can get them sick. So that could eliminate the wildlife threat for the zombies... Even though we shouldn't be wasting time talking about zombies, as much as I love it...


Not to mention that there would be a constant replenishment of zombies as people wouldn't die all at once but slowly over time.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

One thing I never see discussed is PSHTF births. I'm not talking about mothers who were preggos at the end, but children that are conceived PSHTF. Anytime a major city has a black out, 9mos later there is a spike in deliveries. What about people that start a family AFTER the end. What about people that get pregnant a year PSHTF when all of the medical supplies are depleted. Will we see more children having children in a PSHTF world? As people like us, born in the old world and tied to old ways die off, society will make a significant change.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> One thing I never see discussed is PSHTF births. I'm not talking about mothers who were preggos at the end, but children that are conceived PSHTF. Anytime a major city has a black out, 9mos later there is a spike in deliveries. What about people that start a family AFTER the end. What about people that get pregnant a year PSHTF when all of the medical supplies are depleted. Will we see more children having children in a PSHTF world? As people like us, born in the old world and tied to old ways die off, society will make a significant change.


This is where that old saying Only the strongest survive. It's harsh but a reality, Only because of Modern medical is why we currently have the amount of people on the earth that we do. I am not saying its bad but just a fact. I am very happy that we do have the modern medical services we do have as my wife had a stroke a few years ago and in a SHTF she would have not survived.

Even I would not be around if it had not been for modern medical services, I had my gallbladder removed just in time several years ago and if I had waited a week later I would not have been here today.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I'd be Leary of any human PSHTF child or senior.
> I also didn't know they had gators in Georgia. Ive seen them in Fla and La but never in Ga.


If they are old enough to hold a gun then you need to be careful of them. Another thing that you need to be careful of is there are people out there who would kill you for no other reason then they wanted to. There is a game called "knockout" or "polar bear hunting" that seems to be popular amongst some young people that has been reported lately. What do you think it would turn into if these same folks didn't have to worry about any type of law enforcement or punishment?

If you had ever been stationed at Ft. Stewart , Ga. in a Recon platoon you would be very aware that there are indeed alligators in Georgia as well as buzzards.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Zombies eat brains, I figure once they get to Washington D.C. they will all starve.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

In a Zombie Apocalypse, I am not worried about the Undead, but the very much alive and unprepared.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

American Alligator can be found from Texas to North Carolina.
File:Rangemapx.gif - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nechaev (Nov 10, 2012)

Here is a take on the virus that causes the infection, and generally describes why the theories of the wildlife naturalist would not apply.Solanum - Zombie Wiki - Zombies, Undead, Survival Guide


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

That theory may be sound if it happens in the spring or summer. If it happens in the fall or winter, decomposition will take a lot longer.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Are zombies affected by the cold? do they freeze?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

if they freeze, I am good to go in Montana! LOL


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Im sure they would to some extent, but I do not believe it would be over with in a week.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Naturalist explains how the zombie apocalypse would collapse after just one week - thanks to Mother Nature | News.com.au
> 
> I'd say more like 3 months, but they have a very good point. My wife and I wondered just last week where the heck all the buzzards, alligators, coyotes and such disappeared to in the Walking Dead! Seems like every "Walker" would have a vulture riding on top his head having lunch as he goes!


Biggest reason in regards to the whole, Walking Dead or traditional style zombie not being eaten by animals would be likely due to the fact that they'd carry so much bacteria. The author of the Walking Dead actually explained that a bite or scratch isn't what kills you, but the cocktail of diseases and bacteria they carry, which would keep most animals away from them.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't know why people in zombie movies/TV shows don't just find a good sized houseboat or cabin cruiser, stock it with all the supplies they can scavenge and head for the middle of a deep lake or pond. 

Zombies, if they existed, couldn't breed. They couldn't farm or grow food for themselves (most zombie fiction limits zombie diets to freshly killed animal/human protein). They couldn't sustain their numbers indefinitely. A Zombie invasion would burn itself out very quickly.

The most annoying thing about most zombie fiction is that the writers completely underestimate the number of guns and the amount of ammunition in private hands in many parts of the united states. A zombie apocalypse would last about 15 minutes in my neighborhood.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

We have zombies here in WV.. Meth heads.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> I don't know why people in zombie movies/TV shows don't just find a good sized houseboat or cabin cruiser, stock it with all the supplies they can scavenge and head for the middle of a deep lake or pond.
> 
> Zombies, if they existed, couldn't breed. They couldn't farm or grow food for themselves (most zombie fiction limits zombie diets to freshly killed animal/human protein). They couldn't sustain their numbers indefinitely. A Zombie invasion would burn itself out very quickly.
> 
> The most annoying thing about most zombie fiction is that the writers completely underestimate the number of guns and the amount of ammunition in private hands in many parts of the united states. A zombie apocalypse would last about 15 minutes in my neighborhood.


 What kinda movie would that be? Partying on a boat till the zombie,s died off? Actually maybe a pretty good one .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What makes you think they will die off? If they are already dead, they could walk along the bottom of the oceans and climb up your anchor chain. Oh, oh, I got bite. Damn, is a biggin' one. Get the net and the gaff hook. Eah, what's that? Help me it's biting me! Help!
Worry about the real zombies, the ones who will come for your food, water and whatever else you've stashed away.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

paraquack said:


> What makes you think they will die off? If they are already dead, they could walk along the bottom of the oceans and climb up your anchor chain. Oh, oh, I got bite. Damn, is a biggin' one. Get the net and the gaff hook. Eah, what's that? Help me it's bitingme! Help!
> Worry about the real zombies, the ones who will come for your food, water and whatever else you've stashed away.[/QUOTE
> 
> All biological organisms are subject to the laws of physics. They must consume more energy (calories) than they expend or they will fail to maintain homeostasis and they will cease to function. Not even Zombies would be above the laws of physics.
> ...


----------



## Scrappy CoCo (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow, I feel like my whole life gas been a lie now. Cool point man.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Some of you may disagree, but I have 2 definitions for Zombies. First of all the common "ZOMBIE" the walking dead of literature and movies. Then there are the real "zombies" (notice lower case vs., upper case), the mindless hoards that when they run out of food will come after anyone that may have something they want. They won't hesitate to kill you or your family unless you can defend yourselves. I'm more worried about the "zombies" because they can communicate with each other, plan an attack, etc. Those zombies may take a while to die out, but at least they should die out as they are killed by defenders. Whether it takes a week or a month to die of dehydration, hunger or at the hands of a defender, they will die out.


I disagree (slightly) I think the capital Z should be on the handout Zombies...since they have the greatest potential of being a real plague in the future is the monetary system collapses..

Everything else...Paraquack has a home run....

Zombies will be less of a problem up north in dec, jan, feb, march...no food, no heat, no water....they will have better pickings in Alabama, Texas, etc


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> paraquack said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think they will die off? If they are already dead, they could walk along the bottom of the oceans and climb up your anchor chain. Oh, oh, I got bite. Damn, is a biggin' one. Get the net and the gaff hook. Eah, what's that? Help me it's bitingme! Help!
> ...


----------



## DanteAHellsong (Apr 16, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Then they wouldn't be on your side, wold they?:wink:
> You know,
> Good point. So would it be in your best interest to identify those who would do such things as a last resort and make sure it doesn't become their last resort?
> Let's use walking dead as an example. Who are the Ricks . Who are the Darryl's. Who are the Glenn's? Who are the governors? You got to know who you can trust and work with and who you can't.


I gotta say, while you raise a good point it basically comes down to this, recognizing an dealing with the -MI and + MI (negative and positively Morally impaired) -MI and +MI exist both in all four examples of what you said. Though I am running with the comic rather than the series as I am not up to date. Rick was able to keep a pack of people he had never met barely knew and was unprepared to house feed or protect for a few months so they could make their own dumb decisions. Darryl being the character I know the most about and relate the most to is the peak of survivalist, and while "He was taught better growing up" I don't doubt that he would kill every last one of those people with his bare hands if he thought it would save the baby. Glenn was an opportunist who stole a car robbed a few stores/residents of people who may or may not have been surviving elsewhere at the time, he also hacked a dead guy to bits wit a machete on more than one occasion... And don't even get me started on the Governor. Really it comes down to this, in that situation, more than half the laws we live by would mean less then nothing. It is all about the greater good, and you can never be certain what you would do in that situation until you are in it


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

unfortunately the walking dead or world war Z zombies would never happen. the thugs and the marauders will be all around us during shtf and that is to be expected. the real threat would be the scary zombies. they all look alike because most of them wear the same clothes (uniform). some wear shiny metals on their chest (badges) and they are highly trained. there are lots of them. they have unlimited amount of food, fuel and ammo and they will be roaming around looking for you so they could put you in a place where you could be secured/controlled. if you resist them, you will be executed. so during shtf, avoid these zombies. be mindful that you may see what appears to be a zombie, but in reality he/she may not be infected. those are the ones that could be useful to you.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

In one episode of the Walking Dead they had one guy kill another because he wanted the bed the guy was sleeping on. Yes it's just a show but I don't think that type of behavior in a situation where the SHTF is not unlikely. Right now we have people killing other people over their shoes or cell phones. We have people killing other people for fun. What do you think will happen if people who are inclined to do things like this don't have to worry about getting arrested? Going back to the TV Show, yes the zombies posed a big threat but it seems to be that the bigger threats are from other people. The one group was doing alright in the prison they had taken over until another group decided that wanted it for themselves. It seems to me that once the initial confusion is over and people get organized, finding or creating a refuge from the zombies wouldn't be too difficult, it's other people you have to worry about.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

A zombie apocalypse would burn out fairly quickly, if for no other reason than the natural environment could not sustain such a massive number of large carnivores. There simply isn't enough meat in the natural environment for a large number of zombies to survive long term. They would burn through their primary food source (people) and begin the process of starving to death. Once the number of zombies was down to sustainable levels within the environment, they would become very easy to eliminate. 

Couple this with the fact that zombies can't breed...


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

What about "I Am Legend" based on a 1954 novel by Richard Matheson?

There are number differences between the book version of "I Am Legend" and the film version. In the book version Robert Neville’s (Will Smith's) adversaries are vampires, rather than zombies. But the mail thing here is that the critters are smart not just stumbling heaps of rotting flesh. That could have put an interesting spin on world war Z also.


----------



## Philip (Jul 14, 2014)

SecretPrepper said:


> What about "I Am Legend" based on a 1954 novel by Richard Matheson?
> 
> There are number differences between the book version of "I Am Legend" and the film version. In the book version Robert Neville's (Will Smith's) adversaries are vampires, rather than zombies. But the mail thing here is that the critters are smart not just stumbling heaps of rotting flesh. That could have put an interesting spin on world war Z also.


Hey, there was another version of I AM LEGEND by Richard Matheson. It's the OMEGA MAN


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

there are loads of people who would say the "zombies" are already living amongst us!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've posted many times about the hordes of zombies that do exist. I've seen them, I know where they are, I know what they are capable of. They do breed and breed often. Some zombies actually are spawned from non-zombies. I have some nephews that are morphing into zombies. For now, they fear me, for now.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

"Zombies" (big Z) do not exist, and never will. "zombies" (little z), are very much real and they live around us.


----------



## CornerStone (Aug 17, 2014)

I very much believe the zombie apocalypse will happen. In the sense that when SHTF people who don't have will come after those who do and it will be up to those who have and are PREPARED to defend them selfs and what they have.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> They are in Georgia so they don't have alligators, I don't think they have coyotes either, not sure though, and I don't know about buzzards either.
> don't worry, there are people on your side who are capable of acting like criminals but don't. That type of person won't bat an eye at doing what needs to be done.


Coyotes are known to be in all the lower 48. Alligators were common in NC, so I am sure GA has them


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

specknowsbest said:


> Biggest reason in regards to the whole, Walking Dead or traditional style zombie not being eaten by animals would be likely due to the fact that they'd carry so much bacteria. The author of the Walking Dead actually explained that a bite or scratch isn't what kills you, but the cocktail of diseases and bacteria they carry, which would keep most animals away from them.


You just described Commodo dragons


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Coyotes are known to be in all the lower 48. Alligators were common in NC, so I am sure GA has them


I was stationed at Ft. Stewart, Ga. in a recon platoon and they had lot's of alligators. They had them at Ft. Benning, Ga. as well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Coyotes are in GA, I've killed them there before. Never killed a gator but they also exist in GA.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

What I truly fear is Return of the Living Dead type zombies. Shooting them in the head does nothing. Cutting them up and putting the limbs in separate bags does nothing other than make people think you have bags of rabid weasels.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

quint said:


> any woman who let herself get (or stay) pregnant in such a mess is a complete idiot. without a group, she'll never see her 3rd trimester. the group won't be able to risk the loss of her productivity or the squalling of the kid, so abortion (or just dumping her) will be essential.


I can tell you have never had a child and also have no view of a future after the SHTF. Children will be necessary to build a future. They are likely the single most important part of the human existance in the long term. I believe pregnant women and children will be treasured.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

quint said:


> any woman who let herself get (or stay) pregnant in such a mess is a complete idiot. without a group, she'll never see her 3rd trimester. the group won't be able to risk the loss of her productivity or the squalling of the kid, so abortion (or just dumping her) will be essential.


I haven't read anything this stupid in a long time... sigh


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

quint said:


> AFTER the first year or so (maybe) but until enough people die off to make farming practicable again (without getting raided/killed over your crops) you'd be nuts to take on a pregnancy. But any woman who aint got a partner and aint clearing 100k per year (family income) is nuts to get pregnant today, and 10's of milliions do get pregnant. Just shows you how few of them have any sense. they are condemning their children (and themselves) to horror, and condemning taxpayers to funding their education, welfare, medcare, and imprisonment, but they don't care about that. ALL that matters is "I got my kids".


WOW! unbelievable that someone would says this


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I can tell you have never had a child and also have no view of a future after the SHTF. Children will be necessary to build a future. They are likely the single most important part of the human existance in the long term. I believe pregnant women and children will be treasured.


without medical aid (i.e. Hospitals) I think you will see infant mortality rates quickly rise.most children wont live past about 5.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

I think you're both right. Pregnant women will be taken as well care of as we can post-SHTF, children will be very important, and I think it'll be _because_ the infant mortality rate will be so high. It's sad, but it's likely.

I think it would be better to wait until after the main catastrophe had "settled," so to speak, but I don't think that'll be possible for everyone. I mean, how many people stockpile condoms? :lol: In that case, I would hope whatever group they're with will have enough humanity left to actually help her, instead of dumping her like quint suggested. (I think I'm glad he got nuked...)

That's my thoughts...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with you FK. 

Plus, if there are no children around, who would I get to fetch my beer?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Since there are not, and will not, be Zombies, this as a mute discussion


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> Since there are not, and will not, be Zombies, this as a mute discussion


Moot.

Anyway, Can we be certain there will be no zombies? Obviously not walking dead bodies, but a virus that whacks out the brain?

How can we know what we do not know?

Just a thought.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Moot.
> 
> Anyway, Can we be certain there will be no zombies? Obviously not walking dead bodies, but a virus that whacks out the brain?
> 
> ...


I don't think we'll face zombies that are dead and rotting, but since there's already a drug compound used to make people display similar symptoms, Denton's point stands. There could be a virus that makes us immune to pain, meaning we would keep going until we got a kill shot.

Or it could make us vampires, a la I Am Legend or Peeps.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

Zombies-as in the Hollywood version-for me will not exist, but zombies(small z) as in the sick, the addicted and the unprepared will definitely exist, just have to sit tight and hunker down until they have "shuffled off this mortal coil" of their illnesses, addictions and starvation and dehydration, should take about 1-3 months I reckon!!


----------



## Logicalpreppernewbee (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't see Zombies in our future, and I do... If want to replace those zombies with HUNGRY people, than I can see that coming (and I Do) with in 9 months or less. Our food in the Super Markets are 90% GMO, which are slowly destroying our bodies. GMO crops don't produce as much as organic now, and GMO Crops are producing SUPER bugs Stunning Corn Comparison: GMO versus NON GMO - Moms Across America If you look at how much of the earth is being destroyed by our freaky weather 



 Now there's a list that shows hundreds of BILLIONS OF ANIMAL AND SEA LIFE that have died in the past 4 years Mass Animal Deaths 2014 - Updated List of Worldwide Die Offs

Possible?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

28 days later ring any bells.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

No question it is the average unprepared tool that will be the biggest problem. The more rural, the better if possible otherwise lots of ammo!!!


----------



## Ranga14 (Oct 2, 2014)

lol, I never thought of this. I could see the birds having fun with them for sure although the other animals maybe not as much.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

With ebola the people get sick an dogs get it but a dog dont pass it on to humans or show symptoms the same. Thats what I hear. And maybe some viruses we would get wont effect some "critters" the same. We may turn but they may not. Some sense our illnesses, and avoid us. 
The black plague was a result of unclean conditions and fleas rats had. Other creatures I think didnt get affected the same. 

What weapons would be best to use in a situation. Tasers? A 45cal?


----------



## Prepping 2015 (Jan 6, 2015)

Zombies will never actually exist, but it's a fun, "what if", Scenario :arrow:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The not quite dead yet africans they were throwing in the morgue pile were pretty close versions.
There has been the idea of an encephalitis producing flu like illness for years. I wonder sometimes if the "fun" isn't pre-conditioning for aversion training.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just some food for thought... I dont know if "zombies" will ever exist, but it is an intresting topic. And there is always a "what if".

"Zombie Virus" Possible via Rabies-Flu Hybrid?

New virus in Africa looks like rabies, acts like Ebola - Vitals


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Zombies


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The real zombies will be pill poppers and meth heads. Heck ive even seen smokers that flip out after cold turkey quitting.


----------

